# Answered prayers with initials of anglers on the tail



## LittleDrummerBoy (Dec 29, 2015)

Redfish have spots on the tail. On a recent trip to Belle Pass, Amy and Joshua both boated big red drum with a spot on the tail in the shape of their first initials (a and J). If there is any doubt about God answering prayers regarding the catching of fish or God knowing our prayers long before we actually pray them, this experience has erased those doubts for us!


----------



## LittleDrummerBoy (Dec 31, 2015)

*Pictures*

Pictures


----------



## mlbowfin (Jan 6, 2016)

A divine catch indeed, thanks for sharing your story..


----------

